# Microwave Corn on the Cob



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2015)

Has anyone else tried this?   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U10MkdbzS54

It works, although I used 3.5-4.0 minutes with my microwave.  Clean-up is a snap.  No mess, no wayward silk all over the house.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 17, 2015)

I did this last summer, it really works!  I squeezed instead of shaking.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 17, 2015)

I seem to remember doing this and having a few threads of silk left on the corn.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jun 17, 2015)

Works fantastic - I use 3.5 minutes per ear.  Make sure that when you cut the end off that you get past the shoulder and include some of the kernels so that when you push it out it goes out smooth and that cleans out all the silk.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2015)

I did 2 ears (one at a time) the other day for lunch.  I worked slick as can be.  I found one small piece if silk on one of the ears.  

It may be a little awkward if you have to do multiple ears.  For that I would use the oven or the grill.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 17, 2015)

I haven't tried this yet, but I sure will!


----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2015)

Make sure you grab all of the silk firmly. Each strand of silk is attached to one kernel of corn. When you shake the ear loose, your firm hold on the silk will make sure it all comes off the kernels. Spent two summers of my youth prepping veggies for the canner. Used to sit outside under the crab apple tree with 50# bags of corn right in from the field surrounding me.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes,  This is precisely how I made corn on the cob for dinner tonight.  Works great.  

I grill corn with the husks on too.  Remove husks and silks the same way when done.   I usually grill corn about 20 minutes,  turning every 5 minutes until it works its way around to the beginning again.  

In either way,  I do not soak the ears of corn in water before cooking as some methods suggest.


----------



## tenspeed (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm going to have to give this a try.  I haven't found shucking the corn to be any effort, as my wife does it .  I think she'll appreciate this tip.

I thought soaking the corn before grilling was to prevent the husks from catching on fire.  I've never tried grilling without soaking, but I can see how the flavor would probably be a little different.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2015)

tenspeed said:


> ...I thought soaking the corn before grilling was to prevent the husks from catching on fire.  I've never tried grilling without soaking, but I can see how the flavor would probably be a little different.




For grilling corn, I've seen instructions to soak the corn husk, not soak the corn husk and to peel off the husk before grilling.  So your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 18, 2015)

tenspeed said:


> ... I thought soaking the corn before grilling was to prevent the husks from catching on fire.  I've never tried grilling without soaking, but I can see how the flavor would probably be a little different.



I thought it was so that the corn would steam inside the husk. That's what my dad told me anyway  Now I sometimes grill it without the husk to get nice char marks and flavor on the kernels.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 18, 2015)

That is a very useful video. Thanks Andy!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I thought it was so that the corn would steam inside the husk. That's what my dad told me anyway  Now I sometimes grill it without the husk to get nice char marks and flavor on the kernels.




Using the microwave method without soaking results in hot, moist steamed corn.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 18, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Using the microwave method without soaking results in hot, moist steamed corn.



Yup, I've done that, too.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Using the microwave method without soaking results in hot, moist steamed corn.





GotGarlic said:


> Yup, I've done that, too.




My point was you don't need to soak corn to provide moisture for steaming.  The corn's internal moisture does the trick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 18, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I did 2 ears (one at a time) the other day for lunch.  I worked slick as can be.  I found one small piece if silk on one of the ears.



That was to floss your teeth with when you were finished eating.


----------



## Addie (Aug 18, 2015)

Jix said:


> How does Microwave corn taste compared to boiled corn?



Delicious!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2015)

Jix said:


> How does Microwave corn taste compared to boiled corn?



The same


----------

